# Private raft rental?



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Jacob said:


> We're family kayakers, planning a 4 night Deso run in August. Looking to rent a raft, primarily to haul gear. The usual suspects are really pricey, and I'm wondering if there are any Front Range raft owners who would want to make some quick cash for a 4 day rental? Or would it be insulting to even throw it out there (I know most raft owners are particular about their gear)?
> 
> Searching the Buzz, I don't see any threads on private rental, so I'm also wondering if there are some legal prohibitions against private parties arranging such a transaction?
> 
> If not, is there someone out there that has an old raft and doesn't get out on the water much anymore and might want to help out?


It's not insulting so much I don't think but would be surprised if you find somebody who would lend/rent their gear to someone they have never met and why these rental outfits exist and command they prices they do. It's not quite like borrowing a kayak for quick run, there is so much more involved and more things to break or wear out and a fully outfitted raft can be worth $5,000 easy. Do you want to be on the hook for that?

It's one thing if it's a buddy, but if not it... no way not my stuff!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

By the time you take your next family trip, a $2,000-3,000 used package will likely pay for itself by the time you rent the rig a second time.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*Colorado River Rentals*

Colorado River Rentals in Kremmling can set you up for the trip, and they're even on the way out to Vernal!

Have a great trip,

-AH


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a 16 foot Avon bucket boat with frame I'll sell you for 500. Has a drybox, drop bag, Bimini, suspended floor(gonna need to supply your own straps). No oars, but you should be able to rent or buy some 10 footers.


----------



## jkr61 (Mar 13, 2015)

If u look in the steamboat today paper classified section there is a fella who rents out a 16' fully rigged for $70 a day. We r renting it for friends for the 2-14 of august though for a main salmon trip.


----------



## outathaboatBruce (Mar 2, 2017)

I'd take NoCo up on that deal. Nice hypalon boat for 500. I prefer a bucket boat myself for when things get real sporty. He's probably got a good Ford truck he'd sell you too...so you know you'll get to the put in.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

River Runner Transport does full raft setup rentals for Deso and they'll even deliver it to the river and pick it up at the takeout for ya. Not sure on prices off the top of my head, but there is a price sheet on their website.


----------



## johnryan (Feb 6, 2013)

Jacob, Good luck to you finding someone to rent their gear to you. I'd be surprised if anyone would rent good gear to a guy he didn't know.


----------



## Jacob (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback. Pretty much what I thought, but worth a try. It just seems like here in Boulder, I've met about a dozen people who say they love to boat, but haven't had the raft out for a couple of years due to (job, family, fill-in-blank). I have this vision of all these rafts sitting in garages, collecting dust. 

And, every time we do this, I do the math on buying a used rig. Then, every year when five or six of us get skunked on all our permit lotteries, and I think why the heck would I invest $1000's for something that I can only use on a highly hit-or-miss basis. 

Should have clarified. I only need the frame, oars, and raft. Dry box would be nice. Everything else we have covered. It's just for hauling gear. (Yeah, I know, you can do a lot of damage to even a stripped down rig. I would expect anyone renting to require a big damage deposit). 

River Runners are great, we've used them in the past. I'll check out some of the other options suggested. The bucket boat won't fly with the bailers (wife, kids). The $70/day guy is what I'm looking for, but your trip over laps ours!


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

if you only get out on permitted rivers... you're doing this all wrong. there are a lot of rivers where permits are not required. or they are self issued.


----------



## Scott Ellis (Jun 29, 2017)

PhilipJFry said:


> if you only get out on permitted rivers... you're doing this all wrong. there are a lot of rivers where permits are not required. or they are self issued.


I'd love to hear more on that thought. If what we're talking about is multi-day trips with available camping on public land, then even here in Montana (where we have one of the nation's great stream access laws), only the Wild and Scenic section of the Missouri comes to mind. And while that's a wonderful relaxing float, it is extremely . . . relaxing. 

Do you have other streams in mind that meet the length/camping ideals above? In the west? Spill, man, spill!


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

A by no means comprehensive list:

MT - North Fork of the Flathead, other forks of the Flathead with some work.

UT - Cataract Canyon, Labyrinth Canyon, Green below Flaming Gorge. With duckies and water, add Muddy Creek, Dirty Devil, Escalante, San Rafael

ID - Lower Salmon, South Fork of the Salmon, lots of roadside sections of the Salmon and other rivers, Bruneau Jarbridge, Lochsa, and many others

CO - Upper Colorado, Arkansas, Gunnison Gorge, Gunnison through Dominguez Canyon, White River

OR - a few sections of the Owyhee, Grand Ronde, a few sections of the John Day, Deschutes, Illinois

AZ - Salt before permit season, Diamond down, maybe the Gila and Verde with water

lots of others out there too


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

I can think of 5-6 in Colorado that are 20-90 mile stretches, multi day, camping, no permits. may have roads close to them but still that's 5rivers, no permit, multiday. Epic fishing, views, and some have rapids too weeeeeeee. 

Also should be noted cat canyon, westwater, late season ladore, ruby, are all super easy to get late/early season or last minute cancelations. Also green abc no permits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

Lower salmon, Grand Ronde, pre and post season Rogue, Main Salmon, Middle Fork, etc. 

I generally start the season off with the Grand Ronde, then hit the lower Salmon, I have a large group of friends and usually someone scores Hells Canyon or Main Salmon. I have done a couple of mid september main salmon trips as well. (those are just as much fun as a mid august trip, but with cooler nights.) if you can't get your boat out for 2 or 3 multi days a year, you're just not trying hard enough. (or maybe you just don't have the time off work, and that's a different story)


----------



## Scott Ellis (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks, gents. Great ideas. Some were on my radar but, alas, not immediately on my sieve-like old mind. Several others I thought were permitted (Cataract? Really?). Lots of great ideas. Thank you!

And yeah--time off work is an issue. I see somebody here looking to add a boat to a Middle Fork trip early next month. If only . . .


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

Cataract requires a permit, but you just call in and get it. The flatwater on either side keeps it from being crowded, but I enjoy the flatwater before the rapids and just row hard afterwards so it isn't too bad.


----------



## Scott Ellis (Jun 29, 2017)

atg200 said:


> Cataract requires a permit, but you just call in and get it. The flatwater on either side keeps it from being crowded, but I enjoy the flatwater before the rapids and just row hard afterwards so it isn't too bad.


Interesting. Thank you. I was invited on a Cataract trip a few years back. It ended up getting cancelled for some reason, which was fine with me, as the water was quite high. (Though nothing like the 100,000+ CFS videos out there, if you want to scare yourself to death! )


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

Jacob said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. Pretty much what I thought, but worth a try. It just seems like here in Boulder, I've met about a dozen people who say they love to boat, but haven't had the raft out for a couple of years due to (job, family, fill-in-blank). I have this vision of all these rafts sitting in garages, collecting dust.
> 
> And, every time we do this, I do the math on buying a used rig. Then, every year when five or six of us get skunked on all our permit lotteries, and I think why the heck would I invest $1000's for something that I can only use on a highly hit-or-miss basis.
> 
> ...




If u have met a dozen people with rafts in boulder collecting dust 1/12 will sell u that raft for cheap. 1/12 has a partner who wants that gear out of the house lolz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## VernanBarbarian (Apr 27, 2014)

Exactly what days in August, I might be of help?


----------



## wetwildandscenic (Jul 30, 2016)

I have had good luck renting boats from university recreation programs. I have rented from U of Idaho and U of Utah with great experiences and competitive prices.


----------



## Jacob (May 22, 2005)

Launch July 31. Take off August 4th.


----------



## Rivers (May 13, 2010)

Call Mi'chelle at All Rivers. She's got the hook up for rentals. 



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

jimr said:


> I can think of 5-6 in Colorado that are 20-90 mile stretches, multi day, camping, no permits. may have roads close to them but still that's 5rivers, no permit, multiday. Epic fishing, views, and some have rapids too weeeeeeee.



I'm trying to come up with 6 multi day floats in Colorado that fit this bill. Upper Colorado, Arkansas, Rio Grande, Lower Gunnison, North Platte......... what else am I forgetting?


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

atg200 said:


> ID - Lower Salmon, South Fork of the Salmon, lots of roadside sections of the Salmon and other rivers, Bruneau Jarbridge, Lochsa, and many others


SF Snake, all of the 4 Rivers Lotto rivers outside of lotto season, Owyhee.


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

Whitewater tube rental in Boulder rents fully outfitted rafts with a trailer for about $100/day. How mush cheaper were you imagining you could rent one for? 

The reason most people don't rent a $4000-$10000 rig to strangers is that if it gets damaged, they would likely have trouble getting reimbursed and don't want to expose themselves to some bullshit lawsuit when the rig gets totaled or someone gets hurt. Very little upside and plenty of downside.


----------

